# How can I get baked turkey wings to come out crisp? Dust with flour and salt?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How can I get baked turkey wings to come out crisp?  Would it help to dust with flour and salt?  Would coating with oil have any benefit?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Never occured me to even try it.  Maybe baste more?


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

To get crisp skin on roasted chicken I salt it pretty heavily 24 -48 hours before I roast it and leave it in the refrigerator uncovered so the skin can tighten and dry out a bit. When I take it out, the salt is no longer detectable on the surface. I let it sit for an hour to bring it closer to room temperature then I smear it liberally with butter or olive oil before putting it into a hot (400 or 425 degree) oven. It doesn't need any more salt at this point. I place the bird on a bed of thick onion or lemon slices, to keep it up out of the juices, so it doesn't steam.

The skin comes out brown and crispy and the meat is well seasoned and juicy. Don't see why it wouldn't work with turkey wings as well.

I can't take credit for the method. It's from a Molly Stevens cookbook and I never roast a chicken any other way these days. It's so simple and it works every time.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks!

What kind of salt do you use?  Kosher or table?


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Kosher. I can't seem to find Diamond Kosher conveniently, which is usually what is recommended, so I settle for Morton.

Here's a link to the chicken "recipe."

http://mollystevenscooks.com/recipes/basic-roast-chicken/


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

To get meat crisp i use a very high oven, even over 400, and generally put the pan right on the lowest rack of the oven and occasionally on the floor of the oven. I never tried salt, but mine comes pretty crisp. I',m always afraid that salt will draw out even more water than i usually get from supermarket meat. I avoid brining for this reason, whether this has a scientific basis or not, but salt does draw liquid out, or why would people salt cucumbers for tzaziki, for instance?

But one _important_ thing is to use a large pan with very low sides (1 inch max) and not to crowd it. I find that the high sides seem to hold the steam around the meat, as does having one piece too close to another. And the skin should be dry of water, but greased with oil or butter.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Dry skin, salt and a light brush of oil works for me.   Letting the wings sit uncovered in the fridge for a while is a big help.  And yes - 400 - 425 F is the way to go.

mjb.


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

As far as turkey wings, I have never cooked them.  However I do chicken wings off the grill about every other week.  Assuming the technique will translate to the larger sized wings, start the grill, gas or charcoal, with the fire on only one side of the grill.  This is the direct side, start the wings on the side away from the fire, this is the indirect side.  Let the fat in the skin start to render, about 15-20 minutes, turning the wings a bit after halfway.  To finish move the wings to the direct side and the rendering fat will fry the skin as it cooks.  There WILL be flare ups, so pay attention to the wings.  A little flare up is ok, but move the wings to the indirect side if any larger start up.  Remove the wings when the skin is to your liking.  Total cook time for me with larger sized chicken wings is about 40 minutes.  Not a baked recipe, but another way to try.


----------

